# Looking for a cool song or poem!



## Ziff (Sep 2, 2009)

okay here's the deal, in Language Arts I have a thing where I have to bring three things in to read throughout the semester. I COULD do this by myself but I thought maybe you guys have some cool stuff that you want me to share.

Rules: has to be 10 lines and be able to read under 2 minutes has to be school appropriate.

P.S. I will accept emo poetry if it ain't too emo. If it's like "life is horrible no one understands me, cut cut cut cut cut cut, life is unfair no one cares about me, cut cut cut cut cut, death death death death death" then just go away.

*EDIT* okay, I was kinda hoping for happy stuff >.> you know, stuff that doesn't make you think THAT much and nothing about death. that was my focus. or is there no good happy stuff?


----------



## Benn (Sep 2, 2009)

" I don't know who you are, I've never seen your face, 
I wouldn't know to look if I saw you on the street. 
I could live life content, without the knowledge of your presence. 
Life would go on, as it had the day before... 
But I've stumbled over you, in the rain
And I've been exposed, unexpectedly
The marks of sadness lining your eyes, deepen the ones on mine.
More than one drop of solace has drained from my eyes.
Finding its way to you, it is washed away in the downpour
So I cry a river, a sea, an ocean, to outdo the world around you.
And we two, are floating in the waters of our souls,
I look to you, and extend my reach, though not to grab
But to lay my hand on your breast, and give you my sympathies,
Not knowing you, I could live life content....
No longer.
What i have seen -who I have seen, is what I am."
Last known writing of --Hectar Loewen--


----------



## Zseliq (Sep 2, 2009)

Jayne, the man they call Jayne

He robbed from the rich
And he gave to the poor
Stood up to the man
And gave him what for
Our love for him now
Ain't hard to explain
The hero of Canton
The man they call Jayne

Our Jayne saw the mudders' backs breakin'
He saw the mudders' lament
And he saw the magistrate takin'
Every dollar and leavin' five cents
So he said "you can't do that to my people"
He said "you can't crush them under your heel"
So Jayne strapped on his hat
And in 5 seconds flat
Stole everythin' Boss Higgins had to steal

He robbed from the rich
And he gave to the poor
Stood up to the man
And gave him what for
Our love for him now
Ain't hard to explain
The hero of Canton
The man they call Jayne

Now here is what separates heroes
From common folk like you and I
The man they call Jayne
He turned 'round his plane
And let that money hit sky
He dropped it onto our houses
He dropped it into our yards
The man they called Jayne
He stole away our pain
And headed out for the stars

He robbed from the rich
And he gave to the poor
Stood up to the man
And gave him what for
Our love for him now
Ain't hard to explain
The hero of Canton
The man they call Jayne.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Sep 2, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> Jayne, the man they call Jayne
> 
> He robbed from the rich
> And he gave to the poor
> ...


Cool story, sis.


----------



## Takun (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm the same as I was when I was six years old
And oh my God, I feel so damn old
I don't really feel anything
On a plane, I can see the tiny lights below
And oh my God, they look so alone
Do they really feel anything?
Oh my God, I've got to, got to, got to, got to move on
Where do you move when what you're moving from
Is yourself?
The universe works on a math equation
That never even ever really ends in the end
Infinity spirals out creation
We're on the tip of its tongue, and it is saying
We ain't sure where you stand
You ain't machines and you ain't land
And the plants and the animals, they are linked
And the plants and the animals eat each other
Oh my God, and oh my cat
I told my Dad what I need
Well, I know what I have and want
But I don't know what I need
Well, he said, he said, he said, he said
"Where we're going, I'm dead"				 				



:3


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 2, 2009)

H.P. Lovecraft, who other than Poe, was one of the original writers of "deep" emo poetry.

*Where Once Poe Walked 
*by H. P. Lovecraft 

Eternal brood the shadows on this ground, 
Dreaming of centuries that have gone before; 
Great elms rise solemnly by slab and mound, 
Arched high above a hidden world of yore. 
Round all the scene a light of memory plays, 
And dead leaves whisper of departed days, 
Longing for sights and sounds that are no more. 


Lonely and sad, a specter glides along 
Aisles where of old his living footsteps fell; 
No common glance discerns him, though his song 
Peals down through time with a mysterious spell. 
Only the few who sorcery's secret know, 
Espy amidst these tombs the shade of Poe.


----------



## Mariruu (Sep 2, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> I'm the same as I was when I was six years old
> And oh my God, I feel so damn old
> I don't really feel anything
> On a plane, I can see the tiny lights below
> ...



Modest Mouse is the most amazing music I've ever heard. good choice.


----------



## Ziff (Sep 3, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> I'm the same as I was when I was six years old
> And oh my God, I feel so damn old
> I don't really feel anything
> On a plane, I can see the tiny lights below
> ...



no offense but that seems kinda stupid >.> the writer is just saying random facts and tries to add something to make it seem smart. and some of them just make no sense.
*Edit* Remember this is for lyrics. this could be an awesome song but I cant play the music while I read the lyrics


----------



## Takun (Sep 3, 2009)

minx112 said:


> no offense but that seems kinda stupid >.> the writer is just saying random facts and tries to add something to make it seem smart. and some of them just make no sense.
> *Edit* Remember this is for lyrics. this could be an awesome song but I cant play the music while I read the lyrics



Overall meaninglessness if the universe really works on a math equation.  No real facts in there, just a lot of introspection and depression.  :3


----------



## Ceuper (Sep 3, 2009)

_Soup'ed up in it, crook with a cord
with a cord with a two tonne gimmick
Deep space evil nine millimetre gimme
damn needle point in this pin cushion family
Hot dam at the N.Y. resin
I soaked the bad air, the smoke we sold
So I'll stop, childâ€™s smile like a moby cobra,
low key dozer revoked me ultra,
â€¦ to promote the ulcer
chug, dro bear hug wrote the folk lore
see the man â€¦ branch off strange when he willow
weep till the face go paisley
â€¦ bad brains dumb dumb brainiac bust out, girder, flushed out
â€¦ burn curdle in the dirt like its
Been all night at the earthworm church

- Bang-
clash with the ants and termites
ride through the wheels and fall off the dirt bike
well I still hold diamonds by the caseload
hide the prescription, miller said Iâ€™m stable
A R strike the pause
Put the flaws in a box with a â€¦ fuck off
Mallet for the media, mallet for the laws
dragging a mallet through the city when he walks
subliminal is so nineties, get wit it,
im more like bird watch then a mobster look
â€¦
it goes demâ€™s good deeds
â€¦ stomach churning, round 2, quick, south of the sternum
what it is now, verse what it was, beat myself till the pain came up

dork faced boy got apocalypse charm
with a yellowy grin, metal thin, metal limb
metal kicks kiss metal bricks, kiss metal
metal with this an anti bliss missile
close to the fire when I bare skin lie
leave me the idiot box Iâ€™m fine
but if i gotta see another roller skating parrot
on animal planet on a needle point eye
eye to the needle, clean set of chompers
made me a demo tape, â€¦ mobsters
go ahead y'all flap y'all chops
they stick wid it till their face fall off
_


----------



## Nocturne (Sep 3, 2009)

so much depends
upon

a red wheel
barrow

glazed with rain
water

beside the white
chickens.

~William Carlos Williams

Not 10 lines but read this and I dare your LA teacher to scold you for it.


----------



## alicewater (Sep 3, 2009)

*Desire Inside*

_Cold lips brush against bare skin. Fear like an unruly wave washes under untold feelings and desire. _
_Redemption is my gift and __retribution is what I receive. _
_Hands in the dark pulling at me. _
_Sweet black night fills my lungs and heart hiding what may lie inside. _
_Tearing, no, clawing its way through the maze of torment. Always hungry, never satisfied, always there, alone never dying. _
_Never ending in its lust. _
_Hole's where parts of my soul once were. _
_Knitting together to create a new. _
_While ever watchful eyes turn and leave. _
_Silence never speaking of what lie's inside the vast ocean from within or what dream may come._


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 4, 2009)

Is it publshed poems? if so, go for the charge of the light brigade or rime of the ancient mariner.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 4, 2009)

*AMERICAN BOY WITH BAT* by Charles Bernstein         
        the surface 
                  in the
            dalliance of
                    flimflam

        Your thud
              a shadow
                        a
        clump
          fawning     faces

        (s)lit


----------



## Takun (Sep 4, 2009)

Nocturne said:


> so much depends
> upon
> 
> a red wheel
> ...



Twin Falls~

CHRISTMAS TWIN FALLS IDAHOOOOOOOO


----------



## Skullmiser (Sep 4, 2009)

I have this poem memorized.

Ode to Spot,
by Data

 Felis catus is your taxonomic nomenclature,
An endothermic quadruped, carnivorous by nature?
Your visual, olfactory, and auditory senses
Contribute to your hunting skills and natural defenses.

I find myself intrigued by your subvocal oscillations,
A singular development of cat communications
That obviates your basic hedonistic predilection
For a rhythmic stroking of your fur to demonstrate affection.

A tail is quite essential for your acrobatic talents;
You would not be so agile if you lacked its counterbalance.
And when not being utilized to aid in locomotion,
It often serves to illustrate the state of your emotion.

O Spot, the complex levels of behavior you display
Connote a fairly well developed cognitive array.
And though you are not sentient, Spot, and do not comprehend,
I nonetheless consider you a true and valued friend.


----------



## Ziff (Sep 5, 2009)

Skullmiser said:


> I have this poem memorized.
> 
> Ode to Spot,
> by Data
> ...


 
hey if snowmiser likes -10 degrees, and heatmiser likes 101 degrees, what does skullmiser like?


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 6, 2009)

Bright Lights - Placebo

Cast your mind back to the days, 
When I pretend' I was OK.
I had so very much to say, 
About my crazy livin'.
Now that I've stared into the void, 
So many people, I've annoyed.
I have to find a middle way, 
A better way of livin'.

So I haven't given up, 
That all my choices, my good luck... 
Appear to go and get me stuck, 
In an open prison.
Now I am tryin' to break free, 
In a state of empathy.
Find the true and enemy, 
Eradicate this prison.

No-one take it away from me, 
And no-one can tear it apart.
'Cause a heart that hurts, 
Is a heart that works.
A heart that hurts, 
Is a heart that works.

A heart that hurts, 
Is a heart that works.
No-one take it away from me, 
No-one can tear it apart.
Maybe ' an elaborate fantasy, 
But it's the perfect place place to start.

'Cause a heart that hurts, 
Is a heart that works.
A heart that hurts, 
Is a heart that...works.


----------



## furry fan (Sep 6, 2009)

*The Dragon's Curse
* By Nick Toczek
Enter darkness. Leave the light.
Here be nightmare. Here be fright.
Here be dragon, flame and flight.
Here be spit-fire. Here be grief.
So curse the bones of unbelief.
Curse the creeping treasure-thief.
Curse much worse the dragon-slayer.
Curse his purse and curse his payer.
Curse these words. Preserve their sayer.
Earth and water, fire and air.
Prepare to meet a creature rare.
Enter, now, if you dare.
Enter, now... the dragon's lair!
i love this poem i have it memerized


----------



## Ziff (Sep 9, 2009)

furry fan said:


> *The Dragon's Curse
> * By Nick Toczek
> Enter darkness. Leave the light.
> Here be nightmare. Here be fright.
> ...



I actually like this *writes it down* thx ^_^ 2 more!


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 10, 2009)

_In Flanders fields the poppies blow_
_Between the crosses, row on row_,
_That mark our place; and in the sky_
_The larks, still bravely singing, fly_
_Scarce heard amid the guns below_.
_We are the dead. Short days ago_
_We lived, felt dawn, saw sunset glow_,
_Loved, and were loved, and now we lie_
_In Flanders fields_.
_Take up our quarrel with the foe_:
_To you from failing hands we throw_
_The torch; be yours to hold it high_.
_If ye break faith with us who die_
_We shall not sleep, though poppies grow_
_In Flanders fields_.

â€” *Lt.-Col. John McCrae ( 1872 - 1918 )*
From wikipedia​


----------

